# seacliff monday 24/12



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

gonna hit seacliff monday morning. havent really got a time in mind, will sort something out a bit closer. Happy to target whatever ( talking to you sharking nutters ) i promised a mate some squid before x-mas so ill be pretty keen to jag a few of those aswell.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

waldo said:


> ( talking to you sharking nutters )


 :lol:

I've only had one hit so far and whatever it is it never came back for a second shot .

You can count me as a maybe. Depends on what the go is regarding a paddle. Hopefully i'll be able to sort it out tomorrow.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Still count me out. The pain... the pain...

However, L3GACY - I'm not far away from you at Melrose Park, so if you need to borrow a paddle for a week or two just let me know as I have a spare paddle never used that came with my Viking and you are welcome to it if you can come and get it. Looks to be a pretty good one.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

since we're borrowing stuff, have you still got water_baby's squid jig. Wouldnt mind borrowing that eh !


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

whats that about sharkin, out of the kayak? I went out chumming in the big boat from st kilda last sunday, got a few baits hammered by little (3-4ft) bronzies, i even got one to hit a 5in nuclear chicken Gulp but didnt hook up. I may be in for a fish


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I've taken to towing a snook behind me after a bronzie smashed one at the yak. No success yet, have a feeling i would have more luck going deeper and burleying up.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

the only thing that has stopped me from doing that is that i usually only fish by myself, that and you have no control over what you burley up!


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

The idea of a big white pointer doesnt exactly turn me on. Not sure how common they are around here at the moment though.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

there has been two at the wallaroo reefs eating hooked fish off commercial lines. Also one heading between price and ardrossan, sounds like they're pretty active


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

im in for monday what are we chasin. it'll be my first paddle for more than 2mnths so i may be a bit unfit :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I'll be chasing snook and maybe sharks. Most boys just troll around or go for squid.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Do all the boys hang around in the same general area cause i'd say if you are chasing sharks and got onto a decent one you would want someone there with you to act as a gaff man or to be able to help with watever you need


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah where's always close enough to be able to talk to eachother. When i was trying for stingrays i learnt a lesson the hard way. Keep everything packed up and unattached ready to be towed and dont be too close to your fishing buddies (too close was touching eachother btw).


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

im getting kinda excited now, my kayak is already loaded up for a dry-run, just to make sure i dont have to make a dash to the tackle shop, and yes i do


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

you boys got a preffered time ?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

im not worried whatever time you want


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Dont factor me in as my attendance depends on crazy_horse checking his pm's in the next 24 hours. That said the earlier you go the better the conditions will be (judging by forecasts and last wednesday and thursday).


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

i could be in as well depending on the launch time and weather - the little sport doesn't like whitecaps!

pete


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

im gonna try and get there at 6.00 for a 6.15 start.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hey waldo what time do you leave cause ill just add 20min on my time, actually ill probably add 40min to allow back-tracking when i get lost. Never been further south than the city!


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

should be on the road for 5.00. As far as getting there, just get onto tapleys hill road and keep going.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I'll meet ya's down there at 6.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Got through to Crazy then?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

should i bring the gaff then L3GACY


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes i certainly did, the bloody legend that he is. I'm not sure if i will be tackling sharks or rays tomorrow, depends on how the snook go but if its easy to get to there's no harm in having it sitting in the hull of your yak (or mine or waldos if you dont have room) just in case. Personally, on the off-chance that i'm going to actually land a bronzie i'm gonna control it with the wire and just grab the bastard by the tail as if it is too large to do that i dont want it in the yak and will therefore be landing it in shallow water. That will all change when my new gaff comes in, nice and short with a really soft grip and an attachment point for tethering, unlike my current 1m wooden job.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i might bring it along in the hull, chances are we wont need it but hey who knows, im just bringing light rod and ill bring my 10kilo game outfit just incase i wanna try my luck


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah you'll be fine with that mate, i'll be taking 3 rods, but only because i'm stupid.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

man, this is way too early to be normal? I got asked yesterday by a friend, "why on earth, would you want to target a fish as big as kingfish out of kayaks?"


----------



## scorpion (Dec 14, 2007)

can't wait for my yak to get here from queensland because guys sound like my kind of lunatics

shark fishing from a yak hell yeah i'm here for a good time not a long time and since i have already made it to 50 everything from here on in is a bonus

go the power scorp (mark)


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

If it's sharks you want Scorpion think about our Rapid Bay trip, apparently there are often bronzies and hammerheads hanging around the end of the jetty. Can't wait to get into them myself.


----------

